# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Why won't my chameleon eat?

## Jack

My chameleon hasn't eaten for over a week now and has been a lot more grumpy recently. I have been offering him his favourite food which is locusts but still no feeding response. He is over 2 years old now and their average lifespan is like 2-8 years. Could this be signs that he might be reaching the end of the road? He doesn't seem weaker so I hope not. His cage hasn't changed and he isn't about to shed. I know this is a frog forum but I figured someone might have answers.

----------


## Daniel

First off, what kind of cham is it? Males should live much longer then 2 years. Can you give pics of the setup and the cham itself?

----------


## Jack

He is a veiled Cham. He is in an exo terra flexarium 100. He has fake exo terra plants and vines to climb on. He gets his water from an exo terra medium waterfall. When he was a baby he got mbd but got better because I got better supplements. He has some thermal burns, not serious ones. I know it sounds bad but he was my first ever exotic pet so I was a beginner but I tried my best to take care of him. I now realise that I should have gotten something easier as my first but none of my other pets have problems because I learned a lot from him. I feed him romaine lettuce, locusts and sometimes meal worms and waxworms.

----------


## Daniel

Can you post pics?

----------


## Jack

He was asleep so not very good pics.

----------


## Daniel

Looks healthy as far as girth go's. Give him a couple days alone do NOT try and feed him for a couple days. He may be stressed. I would also add a lot more cover in the enclosure. And attempt to feed greens rather then lettuce.

----------


## Daniel

Also doesnt look to be shedding properly, what is his humidity at and what are you measuring it with?

----------


## Jack

A hydrometer but its impossible to keep humidity in a flexarium.

----------


## Jack

How isn't he shedding properly? Its just a little left from his last shed since its impossible to keep humidity in a flexarium.

----------


## Daniel

What kind of hydrometer? 

And yes I agree it is very impossible unless you have a room humidifier. I would change cages if you cant keep up the humidity. Perhaps build a solid enclosure with a vent on the low front and a vent on the top back to help get proper air flow. Similar to how exo terras work.

----------


## Daniel

> How isn't he shedding properly? Its just a little left from his last shed since its impossible to keep humidity in a flexarium.


The fact that he has a little left means he is not sheding properly and in the long run can cause problems with health.

----------


## Jack

Hmm..I'll see what I can do.

----------

